# aerosol tyre dressings



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

after years ive tried the following tyre dressings

autoglym - spray on wipe off
zaino - spray on wipe pff
some foam spray ones ( cant remmeber the name)
meguiars gel

but enough is enough.ive had it with messy products that drip everywhere,need applicators.. even with a proper applicator the greasy stuff gets all over the hands.

so ive turned to aerosol versions.

i tried a cheap £2 simoniz one..rubbish shine and didnt last
then upped to a car plan one...to be honest a nice shine and fairly cheap at just £5.

ive now ordered meguiars hotshine reflect at £10 and 4.99 postage.

seems good so far but will test it out. either way im sticking with aerosol versions, spray on walk away. They will work out pricier but ease of application is priority.

anybody else changed to aerosol versions?


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

The thing that puts me off aerosols is that, apart from going on the tyre wall, they get on the tread, the wheel arch liner, the wheel, etc.... Unless you've found differently?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I suspect (but could be wrong) the aerosol versions would be better for larger tyre (side walls) than for low profile ones - this is certainly what I found from the trigger spray version, which is why I swapped to applicator application :thumb: 

Be interested to see your results OP and what’s the longevity line ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> The thing that puts me off aerosols is that, apart from going on the tyre wall, they get on the tread, the wheel arch liner, the wheel, etc.... Unless you've found differently?


I'm the same Tony. Tyre dressing is one of my least favourite jobs as even using applicators if the tyre has a rim protector edge it can be a faff getting in to the edge of it avoiding the alloy.

I like the idea and ease of aerosol but it's just too difficult to control.


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

I've tried them all and found the best was an applicator and gel, I just use disposable gloves when doing it. It is such a faff though.

Was looking at trying some Angelwax Enigma Elixir Ceramic Tyre Dressing. Meant to last a few months so would save a bit of hassle if it works..


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I just use a small jam jar and a cut down 1 inch paint brush. Bit of highstyle into the jar and paint it on the tyres. Only a bit more effort than aerosols but so much cheaper.

Once done I rinse the jar and brush with a dash of white spirit.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Yep I'm a strong advocate of them, full of silicone but in Scotland it ****es of rain constantly anyway so after a week the weather has dealt with it ready for its next coating after a clean.

Saves me time and mess.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If it's an aerosol you want look no further than this stuff.

upload image free

Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> If it's an aerosol you want look no further than this stuff.
> 
> upload image free
> 
> Gonz.


Where do you get it from ?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Andy

found it on Polished Bliss site

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/soft99-4-x-tire-cleaner


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was testing a new product this weekend (can't say what just yet), and like you, I hate the greasy feel of most liquid products and always wear gloves.

However, this new one, it's like a runny polish consistency and not greasy at all. I didn't wear any gloves and applied with an MF cloth (rather than a tyre sponge or such).

Once I can mention it, I'll let you know :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> found it on Polished Bliss site
> 
> https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/soft99-4-x-tire-cleaner


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nippon shine is the main distributor. 

Gonz.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Like them all they are no 
good what so ever waste of money and time


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

great gonzo said:


> If it's an aerosol you want look no further than this stuff.
> 
> upload image free
> 
> Gonz.


Just ordered a couple from iodetail! :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> Like them all they are no
> good what so ever waste of money and time


say that again sorry?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I suspect (but could be wrong) the aerosol versions would be better for larger tyre (side walls) than for low profile ones - this is certainly what I found from the trigger spray version, which is why I swapped to applicator application :thumb:
> 
> Be interested to see your results OP and what's the longevity line ?


Spot on Andy
I have 20" wheels on my GLC with a fair side wall and the aerosol type is excellent for these.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a car I detailed this year, the tyres were dressed with the soft99 aerosol, it leaves a nice shiny finish that does dull down after a few days to leave a a lovely dark appearance.



Gonz.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I get where you are coming from but i use perl or megs endurance generally . I have some turtle wax tyre aerosol stuff in the garage which is quite good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## IODETAIL (Mar 20, 2019)

CharliesTTS said:


> Just ordered a couple from iodetail! :thumb:


Thanks for your order :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

For people who have used areosol tyre dressings what are your recomendations?ive tried a few but would like more recomendations for me to try


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've used Armoralls foaming tyre dressing years ago and the look it achieved was pretty decent , a pretty high gloss .Can't comment on durability though as it was that long ago , would I try it now ? Probably not at the price now but at the time I could get a can for a couple of pound so not out of the way price wise. 

Mark


----------

